# im getting 4 pirayas in a 135



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i was curious will they most likely breed and if so how long will it take?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

bryang said:


> i was curious will they most likely breed and if so how long will it take?










No one has ever Bred Pirayas in the home aquarium, I believe.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Piranah Breeding


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

what about oh snap it's eric supposedly in his signature it says he has a breeding pair but i pm'd him and got no response. not saying he's lying but suspicious.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Jebus said:


> what about oh snap it's eric supposedly in his signature it says he has a breeding pair but i pm'd him and got no response. not saying he's lying but suspicious.


 I pretty sure he put it there as a joke :nod:


----------

